# Mite Away II availability



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I hear rumblings that Mite Away II pads are no longer available.

Any truth to it? Why are they being pulled?

Grant
Jackson, MO

http://maxhoney.homstead.com


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

They are no longer being produced because the manufacturer needed the production line for their newest product, the Miteaway Quick Strip. It too is unavailable until approved for use by Canada and the US.

This has been discussed in other Threads.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorry to cause the redundancy. Did a simple search of this forum (which I assumed was the best spot) and came up empty.

Grant


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/search.php?searchid=3407414


http://www.beesource.com/forums/search.php?searchid=3408926


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

the above link didn't work for me but here is another one

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238984&highlight=Mite


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

The Mite-Away II production line was stopped due to the anticipated change over and fielding of the Mite-Away Quick Strips. 

As it was explained to me, for some reason, NOD did NOT get the anticipated EPA and/or USDA approval to market this product for bee keeping applications. 

Now their is a shortage and no production line working to meet that shortage. 

Perhaps someone else who has more information & knowledge on this issue can jump in and clear up any misinformation??? 

In any case Miller Bee Supply did have a limited amount of Mite-Away II last week and apparently still shows that they have some in stock. The bad news is that the price has gone up substantially since I bought my last container of Mite-Away II for $32 each. The current price is $39.95 and if you buy 10 or more containers, the price is $36.95 each. 

https://millerbeesupply.com/medications/mite-away-ii/prod_234.html

This was the only place I could find that had any to sell. Perhaps some other folks can post links to other sellers who have it in stock???


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

If my info is good, and I think it is, the last pallet to be made went to Albion, ME. Not sure if he has any left.


----------



## Liz Corbett (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's the status update on Mite Away Quick Strips, right "from the horse's mouth" so to speak!
California should have a Special Local Needs registration (for use in California only) by December (fingers crossed!)
You'll see a link to the status update on the home page:

http://www.miteaway.com/index.php

Liz Corbett
Business Relations Manager
NOD Apiary Products


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Liz,
What will that do for California? We have debated do the same here in NY, but our state club doesn't see the benefit of an SLN if the product isn't available anyway. If we spend the money now for an SLN, we may have to spend the same again next year or when the product becomes available.

What about the shelf life? I would think that the shelf life may be as much a negative as the increased price.

Maybe Liz could speak to that also?


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

I contributed what I felt was relevant and posted a link to a source where I was able to purchase 10 containers of Mite-Away II.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> What about the shelf life? I would think that the shelf life may be as much a negative as the increased price.


What is the shelf-life of Mite Away-II ?

I've got a few cases left from last year and I was planning on using them. They are still sealed in their factory cases.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://maxhoney.homestead.com

.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Grant said:


> What is the shelf-life of Mite Away-II ?
> 
> I've got a few cases left from last year and I was planning on using them. They are still sealed in their factory cases.


Which doesn't answer the question what so ever. After a period of time the efficacy will fade, won't it?

Is there no shelf life?


----------



## Liz Corbett (Apr 9, 2005)

There is some confusion in this conversation, between MiteAway II and MAQS. Mite Away Quick Strips (MAQS) shelf life is one year (could be determined to be longer once extensive shelf life testing is completed).
Mite Away II shelf life is 3 years. So, the product purchased one year ago is perfectly fine to use next season.

In regards to the question about an SLN registration in New York for MAQS. What you say is very true. Why spend the time and effort on an SLN registration (state only) if the full federal Section 3 comes through in time for spring 2011 treatment? Several northern states SLN applications (including NY) are in holding pattern until late winter, when it will be better known if the Section 3 registration will be passed in time for spring. If it is not imminent, then we will go ahead with the SLN registrations.
California can use the product NOW. Thus the need for an immediate SLN registration.

Liz Corbett
NOD Apiary Products


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Liz.That answers my questions.

I know a handful of bkprs from NY who are looking forward to the MAQS. The small number of commercial bkprs that I have talked to about MAQS and Mite Away II feel they are too expensive to be practical for their situations. Just an observation, not a critisism.

How many would one have to buy to get them at wholesale cost? Or, perhaps they are only available through a Distributor like Dadant or Mann Lake?


----------



## Liz Corbett (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes, you will have to purchase MAQS through a distributor such as Mann Lake, Dadant, Betterbee, etc. We will only be selling through distributors.

Liz.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Liz
are you able to give me any imformation on when we would be able to obtain MAQS in the UK.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Liz Corbett said:


> Yes, you will have to purchase MAQS through a distributor such as Mann Lake, Dadant, Betterbee, etc. We will only be selling through distributors.
> 
> Liz.


i know the maqs have been tested in Hawaii and Randy Oliver is testing in California. Have there been any testing done in cold climates?? thanks


----------



## Liz Corbett (Apr 9, 2005)

NOD has done testing on MAQS here in Ontario, in Saskatchewan, in France and in Germany.
MAQS works primarily on the heat generated from within the hive rather than the outside ambient daytime temperature. So, lowest treatment temp is 50 F., highest temp is 92 F. 
It has less treatment variables than the Mite-Away II pad.

Liz.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Liz, I would like to have some MAQS pads for next spring.
I am from Ontario, where to buy them? Thanks


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

MARBIS said:


> Liz, I would like to have some MAQS pads for next spring.


Well, that's clear as mud, MAQS are strips, MA-II are pads, which are you asking about?


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

brac said:


> Well, that's clear as mud, MAQS are strips, MA-II are pads, which are you asking about?


You are right, sounds confusing, in a word MAQS letter S stands for strip.But if you wach their video, how to apply it, you will see it looks like a pad.
I believe for marketing reasons it's called MAQS, you will read it as MAX.When advertising MAQS sounds better than MAQP.
regards


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Marbis, where might I find a video of their use? I thought from the name they were strips.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

NOD Apiaries still have their old address - miteaway.com
regards


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

OK, I agree, that does not look like a strip.


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

I have a screened varroa bottom board and will be treating with MAQS.

Do I need to remove the entrance reducer when treating or just leave the screen open with the plastic drawer insert out keeping the entrance reducer in place?


----------

